# Police Sergeant University of New Hampshire



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Sergeant*
University of New Hampshire 
in Durham, NH

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/07/2022
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Campus Location*
Durham
*Summary of Position*

Supervise, direct, discipline, train, and evaluate personnel assigned to any one of the following units: Police Services, Prosecution Services, Dispatch Services and Support Services and Investigative Services in carrying out the policies, rules and regulations of the Police Department, the University System of New Hampshire, Federal, State and local laws and ordinances.
Make frequent contacts with the general public and other law enforcement officers requiring diplomacy to obtain information vital in the development and preparation of cases, accident investigations, and reviews.
Considerable physical effort required in travel/patrol duties, which may demand continuous standing, walking, and occasional strenuous positions while performing duties under varying climatic conditions with exposure to accidents or occupational hazards that may result in total disability or loss of life.
Train, coordinate, supervise and perform with proficiency in the following categories:
Constitutional law
Arrest and detention activities
Search and Seizure: within investigation, arrest, and warrant execution.
Civil disorders: Control unruly crowds, hostile person(s)
Civil process: enforce orders and service process
Verbal skills: Deescalate agitated person(s)
Court and UNH administrative actions to include preparing complaints and warrants.
Crime Prevention: assess and correct personal/facility risks and organize crime prevention programs.
Investigations to include collecting intelligence and evidence, interviewing, and searches.
Traffic Enforcement: motor vehicle, parking, DWI laws, and traffic control and direction.
Report Writing: Complete/review police reports, forms, statements, and memos
Juvenile Activities: Complete juvenile reports/petitions; interact with juveniles, parents, schools, judges, and DCYF.
Accident Investigation: Secure scene, investigate accident, complete reports
Use of Force: exercise discretion under state and federal law in the use of force, use deadly or non-deadly force, use physical force, deescalate volatile situations, clean and inspect weapons.

Recommend policy and procedural changes.
Requisition and inventory supplies and equipment, supervise care and control department equipment and supplies, request equipment repairs, and issue equipment.
Investigate citizens' complaints, conduct internal investigations and recommend discipline.
Identify departmental and/or procedural problems and course of action, establish priorities for law enforcement service.
Operate law enforcement and job-related equipment.
Supervise special events.
Perform related duties as assigned.
*Additional Job Information*
UNH is a federal contractor within the meaning of the Executive Order on Ensuring Adequate COVID Safety Protocols for Federal Contractors. This position may require that you be vaccinated against COVID-19 in the future, unless you apply for and receive a religious or medical exemption.
*Posting Number:* PS2800FY22
*Other minimum qualifications*

High school graduation or equivalent and five years as a full-time certified police officer with a City/Town/County or State law enforcement agency
Advanced knowledge of law enforcement, Safety Services, and Communication Services practices, technology, and methodology.
Demonstrated knowledge of NH motor vehicle, criminal, arrest, juvenile, and case law, court decisions, the Clery Act, FERPA, HIPPA, accepted police procedure, accepted principles of supervision and management, campus and host town geography, strong knowledge of community members.
Interpersonal skills, including the ability to project self-assurance and certainty, project a positive first impression, react and cope with stressful situations, and evaluate a situation with common sense.
Demonstrated skill in the use and care of law enforcement and job-related equipment.
Demonstrate leadership, supervisory and organizational ability.
Demonstrated ability to react responsively in emergency situations.
*Additional Preferred Qualifications*

Degree in Criminal Justice from an accredited college/university.
Completion of advanced management and/or first-line supervisory training.
Three years as a full-time Police Officer with a Campus Law Enforcement Agency
Possess valid New Hampshire Motorcycle license.
Demonstrated knowledge of campus police department rules and regulations, practices, and standards.
*Salary Information*
Salary is complemented by a comprehensive benefits package which includes medical, dental, retirement, tuition, and paid time off.
*Institution Information*
The University of New Hampshire is an R1 Carnegie classification research institution providing comprehensive, high-quality undergraduate and graduate programs of distinction. UNH is located in Durham on a 188-acre campus, 60 miles north of Boston and 8 miles from the Atlantic coast and is convenient to New Hampshire's lakes and mountains. There is a student enrollment of 13,000 students, with a full-time faculty of over 600, offering 90 undergraduate and more than 70 graduate programs. The University actively promotes a dynamic learning environment in which qualified individuals of differing perspectives, life experiences, and cultural backgrounds pursue academic goals with mutual respect and shared inquiry.

The UNH Diversity Resource Guide with information and programming available in the seacoast area, New Hampshire, and the region can be found here: *https://www.unh.edu/hr/diversity-resource-guide*
*Equipment/Instruments*
Computer, police vehicles, radio, etc.
*Duty/Responsibility*
Supervise, direct, discipline and train personnel assigned to Police Patrol Services, in carrying out the policies, rules, regulations, for the University Police Dept., the University of NH, Federal, State, and local laws and ordinances.
*Duty/Responsibility*
Operate automobiles, firearms, radio transmitters and receivers, radar equipment, computer terminal, and associated job related equipment.
*Duty/Responsibility*
Maintain records, log activities, and files on related matters.
*Duty/Responsibility*
Make frequent contacts with the general public and other law enforcement officers requiring tact to obtain information vital in the development and preparation of cases, accident investigations and review.
*Duty/Responsibility*
Considerable physical effort required in travel/patrol; duties may demand continuous standing, walking, and occasional strenuous positions while performing duites under varying climatic conditions with exposure to accidents or occupational hazards that may result in total disability or loss of life.
*Duty/Responsibility*
Perform related duties as assigned, including but not limited to:

May supervise criminal investigations on campus and when assigned/assigning special cases.
May direct patrol activities from headquarters.
May serve as public safety operational head at special events conducted by College/University community.
The University System of New Hampshire is an Equal Opportunity/Equal Access/Affirmative Action employer. The University System is committed to creating an environment that values and supports diversity and inclusiveness across our campus communities and encourages applications from qualified individuals who will help us achieve this mission. The University System prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, or marital status. Application by members of all underrepresented groups is encouraged. Hiring is contingent upon eligibility to work in the U.S.


----------

